# problème de batterie après mise à jour version 4,1



## nicole B (20 Septembre 2010)

J'ai fait la dernière mise à jour sur mon ipod touch 2  avec  la version 4,1 
Depuis mon ipod se décharge tout seul ( sans l'utiliser) J'ai fait une restauration mais le problème persiste 
Est ce normal ? 
Est il possible de revenir à l'ancienne version avec laquelle je n'avais aucun problème
Merci d'avance à celui ou celle qui me donnera une solution


----------



## steveaustin (24 Septembre 2010)

Salut ;

Je remonte la question de nicole B  ,  car je rencontre également  ce problème .

Chargée une nuit entière , la batterie se décharge en moins de 24 heures , et cela sans l'utiliser !!

Ipod Touch 64 Go  achat 26 octobre 2009  iOS 4.1


Merci...


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Septembre 2010)

Non Nicole b, ça n'est clairement pas normal.

Je me demande si une application ne contunue pas à fonctionner en tâche de fond à votre insue, par exemple l'application iPod.


----------



## steveaustin (25 Septembre 2010)

PROBLEME RESOLU...


Personnellement , j'ai trouvé une solution :

1- je fais une restauration de l'iPod ( avec sauvegarde ) .
2- je ferme le réseau wi-fi  +  mode avion
3- pas de géo-localisation .

En espérant que cette procédure serve à quelqu'un...

De toute façon , ce qui est sûr , c'est que la dernière MAJ de iOS  ( 4.1 ) a été le déclencheur du problème .

Steph.


----------



## nicole B (28 Septembre 2010)

j'ai fait ce que tu as dit et effectivement la batterie ne se décharge plus sans rien faire  mais est ce bien normal ? 

merci


----------



## jbmg (7 Octobre 2010)

En passant à la 4.1, j'ai eu droit au vidage de la batterie en une petite nuit.
Je subodore le Wifi
Coup fil à Apple qui prend en charge le Touche G2 et qui revient avec un système néerlandais et français avec du qwerty. Selon eux RAS.
Je relance sur la dernière sauvegarde et me retrouve avec la même perte d'énergie.
Là j'ai réinitialisé l'iPod et refait une restauration de zéro. J'ai voulu, faire une synchro en ne gardant que les application Apple. Plus moyen de mettre les photos, les films et les séries.... les autres, pas de problème.
Il a fallu passer à iTunes 10 et là miracle, les photos.. se sont chargées mais lentement.

Petit à petit je mets de nouvelles applications et pour l'instant, rien à signaler.

Pourvou que ça doure !


----------



## patricia.b (12 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Confrontée moi aussi au "vidage" de batterie suite à l'installation du  système 4.1 sur mon iPod 2G datant de mai 2009, j'ai suivi la méthode de  Steveaustin, avec le résultat espéré, sans avoir à couper les modes  avion et géolocalisation qui l'étaient déjà auparavant.

J'ai aussi laissé mon ipod sans wifi durant une nuit et l'ai remis ce  matin à 6 heures, pour voir si le wifi était en cause dans ce  déchargement éclair de la batterie. Plus de 5 h 30 après, ma batterie à  l'air de tenir le coup...

J'ai aussi constaté qu'après avoir installé ce système 4.1 et le vidage  de la batterie, celle-ci se rechargeait à vitesse grand V... Avant que  je ne restaure le système, en à peine plus d'une heure, ma batterie  pratiquement vide s'était rechargée totalement.
Après la restauration il lui a fallu plus de 4 heures pour reprendre une pleine charge alors qu'elle n'était qu'à moitié vide...

Pour le moment mon iPod à l'air d'avoir retrouvé un fonctionnement normal...


----------



## jbmg (15 Octobre 2010)

jbmg a dit:


> En passant à la 4.1, j'ai eu droit au vidage de la batterie en une petite nuit.
> 
> Petit à petit je mets de nouvelles applications et pour l'instant, rien à signaler.
> 
> Pourvou que ça doure !



eh bien, en allant progressivement la batterie tient très bien.
Par contre Mail pose beaucoup de problèmes depuis cette 4.1:hein:


----------

